# My budget Madone. I lurve it so.



## Oracle7775 (Sep 16, 2009)

Almost immediately since picking up my 2010 1.5, I've been looking for ways to upgrade on the cheap. After a few months of searching, I found a lightly used 105 group for less than quarter retail, which I bolted onto the 1.5 and was happy with. A few more months of searching got some nice carbon bars and a few other upgrades.

Then earlier this summer I heard on the grape vine that Dream Bikes in Milwaukee (Dream Bikes is a non-profit inner-city bike shop sponsored by Trek) had gotten a shipment of older carbon road frames from Trek--warranty replacements that they didn't need anymore. They were selling them for absurdly low prices, and I knew that was my chance.

The only 56cm frame they had was a 2006 Madone 5.2 Team edition. It was literally in factory-new condition, still in the box and untouched by time. I saw it, and loved it. I took it home and bolted on the 105 group--with the promise that Ultegra would be in the future once the budget allowed (which may not be for a few years!). I found a nice set of way-better-than-their-retail-price-would-suggest Vuelta Corsa lites and mounted those up too, with new Michelin Lithion 2 tires. I was also able to get the newer internal-cable version of the 105 shifters for half-off through a friend of mine. The only place I splurged was with the King headset (although the LBS gave me a deal on that, too). I figured that the headset was a lot harder to change out than the other parts, so I'd do it right the first time.

Anyway, with less than $800 total spent, here's the result. It may be a bit of a frankenbike, but it's MY frankenbike, and oh how I love it.


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

That's a great looking ride,especially for the amount of cash you have in it!


----------



## Sojourner2005 (May 16, 2008)

Very nice bike...at a heck of a bargain too. Double score.


----------



## atctimmy (Jul 16, 2011)

Schweeeeet!


----------



## bakdaman (Aug 12, 2011)

excellent bike


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

Wow! Great job! Enjoy the ride knowing that you got a fantastic deal for a fantastic bike.


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

Freakin excellent work man!


----------



## Milk-Bone (Jul 10, 2011)

Very nice! Doing it smart is much better than doing expensively. Definitely a nice ride that will perform well and last for many years.


----------

